# He only teaches me



## kalilah wa dimnah

If someone asked me if the professor taught everybody, and I wanted to reply, “No, he only teaches me.” Could I say “إنما يدرّس إياي”?


----------



## elroy

No.

لا يدرّس غيري
أنا طالبه الوحيد
يدرّسني أنا فقط


----------



## kalilah wa dimnah

شكرا جريلا!
What about لا يدرّس إلا إياي?


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> لا يدرّس غيري
> أنا طالبه الوحيد
> يدرّسني أنا فقط


I agree with your suggestion, but as far as I know, the verb يُدَرِّس when used with "to teach someone" takes the preposition لـ, which we drop when the object is the thing taught يُدَرِّس لي النحو.


----------



## apricots

cherine said:


> I agree with your suggestion, but as far as I know, the verb يُدَرِّس when used with "to teach someone" takes the preposition لـ, which we drop when the object is the thing taught يُدَرِّس لي النحو.



Hans-Wehr has the direct object as s.o. or s.t.


----------



## kalilah wa dimnah

Okay, let's change the sentence to "He only loves me."

I don't think I could say "إنما يجبّ إياي". What about "لا يحبّ إلا إياي"?


----------



## Jamal31

Am I mistaken or can you not put yourself in the accusative case i.e. إياي here? Wouldn't it have to be لي?


----------



## Matat

kalilah wa dimnah said:


> Could I say “إنما يدرّس إياي”?


No. The accusative pronouns إياي إياك إيانا... cannot be used immediately after the verb. You would have to attach a suffix pronoun (e.g. يدرسني). However, if you put the pronoun before the verb, then you may use it (e.g. إياي يدرّس), but this is more of a Classical construction.



kalilah wa dimnah said:


> What about لا يدرّس إلا إياي?



Yes, this is fine.



cherine said:


> I agree with your suggestion, but as far as I know, the verb يُدَرِّس when used with "to teach someone" takes the preposition لـ, which we drop when the object is the thing taught يُدَرِّس لي النحو.




 ربما كلامك صحيح (لكني لست متأكدا من ذلك)، لكن ورد في معجم الغني:



> دَرَّسَ :
> [ د ر س ]. ( فعل : رباعي متعد ). دَرَّسْتُ ، أُدَرِّسُ ، دَرِّسْ ، مصدر تَدْرِيسٌ .
> 1 . :- يُدَرِّسُ مَادَّةَ كَذَا :- : يُعَلِّمُها ، يُلَقِّنُها .
> 2 . :- *دَرَّسَهُ لُغَةً أجْنَبِيَّةً* :- : جَعَلَهُ يَدْرُسُهَا ، لَقَّنَهُ إيَّاهَا . :- *دَرَّسَهُ الكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ فُصُولِهِ* .




من هذا، يبدو أنه يمكن أن يتعدى (درّس) إلى مفعولين.


----------



## Arabic_999_Police

cherine said:


> the verb يُدَرِّس when used with "to teach someone" takes the preposition لـ, which we drop when the object is the thing taught يُدَرِّس لي النحو.



It sounds very wrong, درّس can be مُتَعَدِّي, so لي is redundant


----------



## kalilah wa dimnah

I might add that it is متعدٍ إلى مفعولين


----------



## Ali Smith

So, if I wanted to tell someone I saw him and no one else would it be correct to say ما رأيت إلا إياك but incorrect to say إنما رأيت إياك? What about إياك رأيت?

I feel all three of them are correct and mean the same thing, namely "I saw only you."

ما رأيت إلا إياك
إياك رأيت
إنما رأيت إياك


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> So, if I wanted to tell someone I saw him and no one else would it be correct to say ما رأيت إلا إياك but incorrect to say إنما رأيت إياك? What about إياك رأيت?
> 
> I feel all three of them are correct and mean the same thing, namely "I saw only you."
> 
> ما رأيت إلا إياك
> إياك رأيت
> إنما رأيت إياك


ما رأيت إلا إياك almost the same as إنما رأيت إياك but إياك رأيت have a little different meaning

إياك رأيت I saw you, this means he possible seen others too

_I saw *only* you_ for the other two


----------



## Ali Smith

Really? What about إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Really? What about إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين?


You who we worship, and you who we ask for help


----------



## Ali Smith

Doesn't it mean "We worship only you and ask only you for help."?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Doesn't it mean "We worship only you and ask only you for help."?


The literal translation of this verse there is no “only,” but from other texts, of course, it is known that we *only *worship God.. Therefore, you will see that they put brackets when they translate the verse around “only.” something like this
You who we (only) worship, and you who we (only) ask for help


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

تقديم ما حقه التأخير يفيد الحصر والاختصاص


----------

